
Show HN: Covid-19 Mortality Calculator - gmaring
https://coronaddicted.com
======
gmaring
Hi HN! Yesterday I launched the Covid-19 Mortality Quiz on
[https://coronaddicted.com](https://coronaddicted.com). I used the Chinese CDC
and WHO published research to estimate mortality rates based on age, gender,
and pre-existing conditions. I felt it was difficult to get an accurate sense
of personal risk. I hope this website makes it easier.

It's built with Svelte (using Sapper), Tailwind CSS, Express, and MongoDB.

